

For startup, analyzing data is the next big thing - jbhelms
http://www.statesman.com/business/technology/for-startup-analyzing-data-is-the-next-big-2073824.html

======
zeratul
Sure, data is there; tools are there; interest is there; but I'm always wary
if skills are there.

We teach computer science, math, statistics, and machine learning but there is
no good data mining class. Data mining is about being cunning. Sometimes
quantile bootstrapping will work, other times you need cross-validate L1
radial support vector machines with non-linear feature selection. Good dialog
with domain expert, broker, game designer, or medical doctor, will save you
weeks of work. This is what is so hard to teach ... and we are left with
practice.

------
Tawheed
Agreed. We did a little PR experiment for the holidays where we offered to
analyze your Email data for 2011 and the response was enormous:
<http://yearinreview.toutapp.com>.

Big Data is great and all, but the companies that can make meaning out of data
are the ones that will win.

------
endlessvoid94
Social games already know this. Most people would be flabbergasted by what the
big guys know about their players.

It's really like a money-printing machine when you have the data and tools to
analyze it.

